# Groomer in Liverpool area



## LolaLulu (Apr 15, 2012)

I have managed so far to keep on top of Lola and Lulu's grooming but we are thinking it's time for a proper full groom. Is there anyone in the Liverpool area that has been really pleased with their cockapoo's groom that they would recommend?


----------



## Cockapoomummy2be (Jan 1, 2013)

even though I haven't got a cockapoo (just yet) I found Hilary in Rundle road, aigburth- a good one. she did my bichon how i liked him to be cut.

prices are £22 

PM me if you want to check her out


----------

